# how does Xorg distinguish multiple monitors?

## xaon

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg.conf#Monitor

seems like i can set the "Identifier" whatever i want, then how does xorg decide which config match which monitor?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

xaon,

The Wiki looks a little brief.

The whole 9 yards can be found in 

```
man xorg.conf
```

 Essentially, all the sections are bound together by the identifiers, which are text strings.

Sections are referenced from one another by the identifires too.  Redundant sections are normally OK.

Read the SERVERLAYOUT SECTION in 

```
man xorg.conf
```

Hint: its almost at the end.

----------

## xaon

i see... ServerLayout is at the top level and references everything

thanks!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

xaon,

Thats it.  The order of the sections in xorg.conf does not matter.

----------

